
H.G. Wells vs. George Orwell: Their Debate Continues Today - diodorus
https://theconversation.com/h-g-wells-vs-george-orwell-their-debate-whether-science-is-humanitys-best-hope-continues-today-88366
======
SCAQTony
They were both correct. Example: The internet is a wonderful "fountain of
knowledge" and it also opened up a "can of bats!"

With great advantage comes equal disadvantages. Fossil fuels is another
example.

------
charlysl
_What is possible?

What is likely to happen?

What is desirable to have happen?

In a sense the first is Science — what is possible.

The second is Engineering — what are the human factors which chose the one
future that does happen from the ensemble of all possible futures.

The third, is ethics, morals, or what ever other word you wish to apply to
value judgments.

It is important to examine all three questions, and in so far as the second
differs from the third, you will probably have an idea of how to alter things
to make the more desirable future occur, rather than let the inevitable happen
and suffer the consequences._

"The Art of Doing Science and Engineering" \- Richard W.Hamming

